

Show HN: Unofficial App Store for Trello - lapis
http://www.boardsappstore.com/

======
lapis
Hi, I am the creator of boardsappstore.com I think Trello is an wonderful and
amazingly flexible tool, but feel like most people just use it for their
internal IT management most of the time. There are great blog posts on how to
organize your team with Trello and it is an amazing tool for that. The aim of
this project though is to show that Trello just can do more than that. I think
Trello can be just as well used as CRM, Helpdesk or Recruiting board and help
especially young teams to kickstart their organisational structure. I d love
to hear your feedback and some board suggestions.

------
dRocking
I flipping love Trello and think this Boards App Store is fantastic. As far as
board ideas, how about a Business Model Canvas, MVP, and some kind of a
branstorming/comparing/sorting board, you know, for the "Ideas" board? Keep it
up!

------
rblatz
We use a bit of injected js and an app running on a local server that
integrates Trello with our TFS stories, and bugs. It's actually pretty handy.
I thought this was going to be more things like that, instead of templates
with column names.

------
wingerlang
This is a "store" for templates only or will there be something more? Sure it
is nice to have I guess but the term App Store confused me.

